# Drug Cheat Sheets



## Vegas EMT (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anybody have any drug cheat sheets or a link on where to get them I need it just for the ACLS Drugs and EMT-P drugs I work in Las Vegas,NV Clark County SNHD is the one who handles our protocals...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 28, 2011)

Get a copy of the protocols and make your own. Seems simple enough. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 28, 2011)

Make your own flash cards. Making them = studying.


----------



## MedicJon88 (Sep 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Make your own flash cards. Making them = studying.



A medic budy of mine said that He took a dry erase marker and wrote the meds and calculations on every mirror surface at his place... bathroom- in his room... and just wrote it over and over again... and its in his face... everytime he looks at the mirror.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2011)

AchilliesOmega3 said:


> A medic budy of mine said that He took a dry erase marker and wrote the meds and calculations on every mirror surface at his place... bathroom- in his room... and just wrote it over and over again... and its in his face... everytime he looks at the mirror.




I've put the pathways for adrenal hormones as my computer's wall paper a few times.


----------



## Vegas EMT (Sep 30, 2011)

*Thanks to all*

thanks guys i did make flash cards i was thinking more of a sheet where u pick the drug and dose based on the pt's weight kind of like a multiplacation table type of format ill make one i guess thanks


----------



## Vegas EMT (Sep 30, 2011)

One more thing Im doing my internship soon and any advice from anyone of you guys, I just dont want to get a preceptor who expets me to act like a 30 year medic and fail me we have a few of those here in vegas im sure everywhere else aswell


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 30, 2011)

Vegas EMT said:


> One more thing Im doing my internship soon and any advice from anyone of you guys, I just dont want to get a preceptor who expets me to act like a 30 year medic and fail me we have a few of those here in vegas im sure everywhere else aswell



Most preceptors know that you're new and nervous. They expect you to make newbie mistakes. My best advice is to make sure you get a clear rundown on your preceptors expectations, both in the station and on calls, and let him or her know where you're weak and feel that you may need help. The preceptor/student relationship should be adversarial or come across as "I know it all, so do as I do"... instead it should be a partnership where you learn and practice under the guidance of an experienced practitioner.


----------



## Iceman26 (Sep 30, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Most preceptors know that you're new and nervous. They expect you to make newbie mistakes. My best advice is to make sure you get a clear rundown on your preceptors expectations, both in the station and on calls, and let him or her know where you're weak and feel that you may need help. The preceptor/student relationship should be adversarial or come across as "I know it all, so do as I do"... instead it should be a partnership where you learn and practice under the guidance of an experienced practitioner.



Very good advice.

Establish a good line of communication right away with the preceptor and most importantly...be honest! If you have a question, ask it. If you're not sure about something, ask. You're a student, there's no such thing as too many questions or stupid questions. Ask. Do not "think" you know how to do something and then do it wrong. If you aren't sure, say so. 

Especially early on, tell your preceptor right off the bat how long you've been riding, what your call volume has been, etc, what you do and don't feel comfortable with. They'll appreciate the honesty and it'll go a long ways. They're not going to expect you to come in your first day and run all the calls. 

We've all been there and we were all nervous...it's normal. Just apply what you've learned the best you can and don't be afraid to ask questions and when you do feel comfortable, don't hesitate to want to jump in there and get your hands dirty.


----------

